# Bacon cheeseburger



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a birthday next week and I would rather have something at home then go out. She offered to fix anything I wanted and what I’d like the best at home are hamburgers on the grill! I know it sounds sound like an ordinary meal but I don’t like burgers in restaurants around here. And also I like my own potato salad the best so I’ll make that. I don’t want a big dessert that will leave leftovers. Our grocery store has individual servings of a wonderful tiramisu so she’s going to pick up two pieces.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I bet most restaurants cook their burgers on flattops. Proper burgers are best done over charcoal IMO although a gas grill will work.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> I bet most restaurants cook their burgers on flattops. Proper burgers are best done over charcoal IMO although a gas grill will work.


what ground meat do you like best for burgers? I’m sure there was a discussion about this a while back. some people like ground chuck.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like 80/20 or 85/15 chuck or half and half chuck and 70/30 or 75/25 ground beef. I like a little fat, no a lot though.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I make steak or burgers in a cast iron skillet on the stove and, if more than a couple minutes a side is needed, in the oven. I thought I was doing pretty well but I'm obviously biased. My daughter will not eat steak at her mother's house (made on the grill by her stepfather) or at a restaurant because she says it never holds up to what I make. To each his own.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ribeyes I do on the Weber kettle. Lately I've changed the seasoning in my burgers and the way I form them. Now I just put them on a baking pan lined with baking paper and put in the oven for 15 minutes. They are made quickly. Burgers mixed, formed and cooked in less time than it takes to get the Weber going and meat cooked. So I've pretty much thrown over the Weber in favor of the oven for my burgers. Actually we both like them better as I season and cook them now. As for ribeyes or other beef cuts I refuse to pay today's ridiculous prices. Chicken is almost as bad. Bought boneless thighs for $0.99/lb. last Sunday, next to them were "whole" wings for $2.79/lb.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The ones out of the Griddler in the winter are never as good as the ones off the grill.

As for the baking cooking, I suspect they mostly cook it flat to the limp done state, fold it over throw it on the grill weight a grill weight to finish.


----------

